# Shittiest hairstyles? -I’m getting a ‘haircut’



## ElonMusksButtcheeks (May 17, 2019)

So my best friend, my boyfriend and my horoscope are harping me about my uncombed, 3 foot long hair. 

Looking for photos of the worst hairstyles I can get to spite them 

Thanks


----------



## roughdraft (May 17, 2019)

doyou have a beard?


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (May 17, 2019)

Men:Trump . . .mullet . . .man- bun . . .fauxhawk . . .bowl cut

Women: Southern Big- Hair Syndrome


----------



## blank (May 17, 2019)

Just shave the middle part, like a male pattern baldness inverse mohawk.


----------



## Jackthereaper (May 17, 2019)

The skullet


----------



## Joe Btfsplk (May 17, 2019)

A Sideshow Bob style.


----------



## ElonMusksButtcheeks (May 17, 2019)

Jackthereaper said:


> The skullet
> View attachment 50448



We have a winner!!


----------



## Jackthereaper (May 18, 2019)

Gotta add since i am obsessed with the mullet. Rocked one forever fom midgets up playing hockey
The fade mullet AKA the southern drake




If you have the hair tho, the hockey mullet is by far the best imo


----------



## ElonMusksButtcheeks (May 18, 2019)

Jackthereaper said:


> Gotta add since i am obsessed with the mullet. Rocked one forever fom midgets up playing hockey
> The fade mullet AKA the southern drake
> View attachment 50451
> 
> ...


Damn, that top mullet is actually too nice looking


----------



## HashCache (May 19, 2019)

ElonMusksButtcheeks said:


> So my best friend, my boyfriend and my horoscope are harping me about my uncombed, 3 foot long hair.
> 
> Looking for photos of the worst hairstyles I can get to spite them
> 
> Thanks


----------



## ElonMusksButtcheeks (May 19, 2019)

Juan Derlust said:


> I'm always astounded when someone rocks the comb-over
> View attachment 50461



This looks cool


----------

